# OSB with Tyvek or zip system sheathing



## CENTERLINE MV

jlsconstruction said:


> Shingle companies don't warranty a bad install. They warranty failures in the product.


That's why I mentioned he shouldn't have to worry if he uses quality product.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CENTERLINE MV said:


> That's why I mentioned he shouldn't have to worry if he uses quality product.



As far as I know every big brand of shingles has had decent sized recalls.


----------



## EricBrancard

I posted the link to the roofing warranties over zip earlier in the thread.


----------



## Tom Struble

i remember when these threads were fun..:sad:


----------



## jaydee

TEnglish14 said:


> I work for a roofer who says its a waste for zip roof because no shingle company will warranty the roof without underlayment and when the roof needs to be replaced its going to be a ***** to tear shingles off the Zip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that's what I meant to say..


----------



## jaydee

jlsconstruction said:


> Shingle companies don't warranty a bad install. They warranty failures in the product.




But, we all know , even if the shingles are defective , if they're installed
w/o underlayment. THAT will be the excuse for the failure.


----------



## Tom Struble

i keep hearing that but can anyone verify that a man.defect is not covered for lack of paper?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Tom Struble said:


> i keep hearing that but can anyone verify that a man.defect is not covered for lack of paper?



I've never not put paper, so I couldn't tell you


----------



## jaydee

I asked the IKO rep a long time ago. When paper was an option. by code.

He stated that the people that manage defect or warrantee claims
look for anything wrong. That was back in the 90's. I would imagine that
any reason for them to, NOT have to dig into their pockets , they would.

I have only had ONE defect claim . It was for an architectural shingle
delaminating after 4-5 months. they wanted the manufacturer shift codes and numbers ,off the bundle wrappers. 
OOPS forgot to save them.:blink:

Then they wanted me to just replace individual shingles. wtf, customer
had to threaten to sue before they'd cover it. They did cover it, but
it was a pain in the azz.


----------



## PatChap

Tom Struble said:


> i keep hearing that but can anyone verify that a man.defect is not covered for lack of paper?


Ive dealt with lots of warranty claims thanks to failed organics, never had lack of paper be an issue. 
Different country, same manufacturers, who knows what they would say in your neck of the woods though.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

We Zip it all the time. I can see when doing a hole can really add up so you almost have to use tyvak to stay in the game. 
Our stuff is small. 10-50sheets. Most of our roof access additions get raised metal all around and my metal guys still uses felt. The rest usually get cement siding with furring strips to act like rain screen.
If you can afford it zip is the way go. As dar tape goes I usually just use grace vycor. I buy it bundles cheeper the zip tape. If your worried about warranty then your not mining your build and probably business.


----------



## EricBrancard

CITY DECKS INC said:


> As dar tape goes I usually just use grace vycor. I buy it bundles cheeper the zip tape. If your worried about warranty then your not mining your build and probably business.


I think I would have concerns using vycor on Zip panels. Zip tape has an acrylic adhesive, vycor is rubber asphault. For a SYSTEM that relies heavily on tape to produce a continuous WRB, I would only want to use the tape that was engineered as part of that system. Plus Zip tape is rated for 180 day exposure vs 30 day on vycor. It's more expensive, but it's certainly the superior product.


----------



## LockwoodBoy

Problem with Zip System is 1.) Price 2.) the 1/8” gap at each joint. If that tape isn’t applied perfectly, you’re in trouble...and 3.) their “limited” warranty isn’t transferable which means if you sell your home or build-to-sell, the homeowner has ZERO warranty. I personally love using a standard WRB and the MortairVent Rainscreen product that goes over it. It’s made by a company called Advanced Building Products I believe.


----------



## builditguy

Osb and Tyvek. Zip seems like a good idea, but it does cost more. 

Regarding the tape, I'm pretty sure you have to use their tape for any warranty. I also think they need to see the diamond marks in the tape, from their dispenser. (not positive)

In reality, if there is a warranty issue, nobody will know about it for years. For example, a window leaking and rotting sheeting, it will be years before it's noticed. They won't cover it anyway.

There is the aspect of sealing. OSB has micro holes in it. Perforated, really. It doesn't seal up. Around here, most people flash and batt anyway, so it wouldn't do anything for sealing.


----------



## Calidecks

Zip tape works great on certain applications of the Trex RainEscapes where no fastener penetration is needed. Works to seal joints for a little insurance.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

There is zero time savings with zip vs a properly installed housewrap system. I hate housewrap so I like installing zip, but if there isn't any cost savings OSB and Typar will stay our standard way. I will gladly install zip with confidence if a client is willing to pay for the upcharge but it is considerably more...at least in my area.


----------



## Morning Wood

There’s always CDX plywood too. I’d use it over OSB any day of the week. But I also tape the CDX as an air barrier and then use a WRB. It’s probably the most expensive option though.


----------



## Big Johnson

Plywood is about $4 more than osb. Zip is more than double osb. Your average house takes about 100 sheets on the walls that’s only $400 extra. Zip adds about $1K before buying their tape.


----------



## Lettusbee

CdX and felt paper with an air gap between paper and siding. (Furring strips and all you need is a 1/4")

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

